# Paying for IVF privately?



## natdonovan

Hi again, 

Another one from me - and thanks to all who've been in touch so far. I really appreciate your help with this. 

I'm also looking to speak to a couple who are struggling/ have struggled to find the money to pay for their IVF.  Again, I know this is hugely personal, but I hope to be able to illustrate the difficult situations couples find themselves in when they can't get funding from the NHS.  

From reading some of the contributions to this website, it seems everyone has their own story about the way they funded their IVF.  Did you pay for it using inheritance?  Did you have to remortgage the house?  Did you win the lottery..?!  What happens when the money runs out?    

I'm particularly interested in speaking to people who are based in and around the London area.  

As I said in my earlier posts, this research is for a programme for Radio 4 that's being presented by Kate Silverton. 

Thanks again for reading, 

Natalie 

[email protected]
07969 074 283
0161 836 0233


----------

